

PSD Viewing and Diffing - hodgesmr
https://github.com/blog/1845-psd-viewing-diffing

======
bluetidepro
I wonder if GitHub tries to make a stab at LayerVault [1] and compete with
them? This could be a good first step. I wouldn't mind seeing LayerVault have
some more competition in this space. I hope this is the first of many updates
GitHub does trying to integrate more into version control for designers.

[1] [https://layervault.com/](https://layervault.com/)

~~~
artursapek
The irony is they are likely using LayerVault's PSD.rb
[http://layervault.tumblr.com/post/56891876898/psd-
rb](http://layervault.tumblr.com/post/56891876898/psd-rb)

~~~
Oompa
We're not

~~~
allang
PSD.rb is also not intended for production use. Among other inadequacies, it's
painfully slow.

That's what PSD Native is for:
[http://layervault.tumblr.com/post/82315160104/psd-rb-and-
psd...](http://layervault.tumblr.com/post/82315160104/psd-rb-and-psd-native)

------
jtreitz
I wonder if PSD became their favorite file format
[https://code.google.com/p/xee/source/browse/XeePhotoshopLoad...](https://code.google.com/p/xee/source/browse/XeePhotoshopLoader.m#102)

------
kosei
I just wish companies would do this when they released new TOS policies.

~~~
Hovertruck
Meetup does something along these lines. Check out the revision history and
first paragraph:

[http://www.meetup.com/terms/](http://www.meetup.com/terms/)

------
keelhaule
I think that this is one of the first early results of the work that Github is
doing after here 100$M series-A Github is transforming into a "document
collaboration" platform, they will extend git usage to every single critical
file format. Great move guys :)

------
joeyspn
I suppose this is for small images... cos .psd's can grow to __really __heavy
files. For instance a product presentation mockup, a single page design ready
to be sliced (i.e. home.psd), or anything with "Photoshop 3D" can be easily
over 100Mb...

------
heydenberk
It would be great if they could cast some insight into how they're parsing and
rendering the PSDs, and if they wrote any code to do so, they posted it on
GitHub.

------
jscheel
Heh, they added PSD just in time for a large number of people to jump to
Sketch. All joking aside, kudos for adding this. It's great, if you can get
people to store these large files in github.

------
malkia
I saw that our artists recently (or might've been longer ago that I knew)
started using PSB files rather than PSD - Haven't checked on the actual
differences.

~~~
ijk
PSB stands for Photoshop Big: it's for Photoshop files larger than the
arbitrary size of 30000x30000 pixels or 3 GB, whichever is smaller. PSB files
can be up to 300,000 pixels wide.

More information than you ever wanted about Adobe file formats:
[http://www.adobe.com/devnet-
apps/photoshop/fileformatashtml/](http://www.adobe.com/devnet-
apps/photoshop/fileformatashtml/)

------
wldcordeiro
I really dig this feature and would love to see it extended to AI files as
well!

------
napkindrawing
_sigh_

I just wish PSD files weren't so horrendously, horrendously, horrendously,
terrible with space.

Our design people routinely have to deal with 300MB+ _files_ for client work.
I'm not convinced yet it's worth the benefits if the only way they can work
w/git(hub) is with git-bigfiles or git-annex, or some convoluted custom
workflow =(

~~~
nikatwork
Image data is big by nature. If you are working with print-resolution files
you can multiply that figure by ten. Each PS layer can contain a large amount
of image data. It has nothing to do with the file format, if that is what you
are implying.

